# Faux macbook pro, ça existe ?



## bou-cup (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

après deux semaines de recherche dans le monde de l'occasion je suis devenu paranoïaque tellement les arnaques et les offres malhonnête sont légion.

Là je m'apprête à acheter un MBP mi-2009 2,66Ghz à 1400 (neuf jamais ouvert avec facture du revendeur) le prix du modèle sur l'Apple store est de 1799, je me dis donc que perdre 400 juste comme ça, ça cache quelque chose. 
J'ai eu le numéro de série, j'ai fais une vérification auprès d'Apple et pas de soucis de ce côté là et lors de l'achat je vais évidemment ouvrir le Mac, le démarrer et vérifier si tout est conforme.

Mais comme je reste un grand parano et que je m'aperçois que les arnaques sont de mieux en mieux montées, je vous pose ces questions : 
- avez vous déjà entendu parler de faux Macbook Pro ? Copie chinoise par exemple.
- Est il possible de récupérer ou générer un numéro de série ? 

Je pense que je m'inquiète un peu trop, le vendeur est super sympa et toutes les infos qui m'ont été fournis colle parfaitement, mais "comme on sait jamais", vos réponses m'aideront beaucoup à faire le bon choix.

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

bou-cup a dit:


> - avez vous déjà entendu parler de faux Macbook Pro ? Copie chinoise par exemple.


 Des macbook pro chinois, on en trouve par contenaire entier.


----------



## dambo (27 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Des macbook pro chinois, on en trouve par contenaire entier.


Trop facile 

Ne t'en fais pas trop. Si lorsque tu vois la machine, il s'agit bien d'un MBP et qu'au démarrage, c'est bien OS X SL qui se lance ... il y a pas de raison


----------



## bou-cup (27 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Des macbook pro chinois, on en trouve par contenaire entier.



Sur le coup j'ai vraiment flippé ! 

Bon c'est vrai que si je démarre le Mac, qu'il tourne sous SL et que le "à propos de ce mac" est conforme j'aurai plus de raisons de m'inquiéter (où alors faut que je consulte) !


----------



## dambo (27 Janvier 2010)

bou-cup a dit:


> Sur le coup j'ai vraiment flippé !
> 
> Bon c'est vrai que si je démarre le Mac, qu'il tourne sous SL et que le "à propos de ce mac" est conforme j'aurai plus de raisons de m'inquiéter (où alors faut que je consulte) !



Si tu connais bien les MBP, tu devais voir sans souci s'il s'agit d'un vrai ou d'une copie (batterie inamovible, trackpad multitouch sans bouton, clavier retroéclairé)
Ca m'étonnerait que les copies proposent ce retro éclairage bleu, le multitouch ... Teste ça et tu seras fixé


----------



## Dr Troy (27 Janvier 2010)

Vu la qualité de fabrication des Macbook Pro (je pense surtout à la coque Unibody) ça devrait se voir à l'oeil nu


----------



## schwebb (27 Janvier 2010)

bou-cup a dit:


> je suis devenu paranoïaque tellement les arnaques et les offres malhonnête sont légion



Tu devrais fouiner dans le refurb.

Moi je n'achèterais pas d'occase un ordi venu de je ne sais où, Mac ou PC.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2010)

un détail
*les bons escrocs sont toujours sympas,  la bonne tchatche rassurante  c'est même essentiel pour entourlouper 


*tu as déjà des elements rassurants, rien ne t'empêche d'aller plus loin
-facture d'origine de l'achat
 (voire relevé bancaire prouvant la dépense)

 oui ca peut aussi etre une fausse facture et faux relevé bancaire  mais un appel à la boutique vendeuse t'éclairera , (sauf si  à la boutique c'est un complice )

*bien entendu avant achat tu le testes

*et par ailleurs , sauf si vous tous deux dans une zone de non droit , SI arnaque  il reste l'option de poursuites pour escroquerie
qui aboutiront si vendeur réel 
n'aboutiront pas si c'est un bon escroc ( fausse identité, disparition expresse etc)


----------



## Joachim du Balay (28 Janvier 2010)

bou-cup a dit:


> Là je m'apprête à acheter un MBP mi-2009 2,66Ghz à 1400&#8364; (*neuf jamais ouvert *avec facture du revendeur)


plutôt bizarre, c'est justement ce genre de détail qui incite à la méfiance...
pourquoi un particulier achèterait un Mac pour le revendre (à perte) sans même l'avoir essayé ?


----------



## boddy (28 Janvier 2010)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> plutôt bizarre, c'est justement ce genre de détail qui incite à la méfiance...
> pourquoi un particulier achèterait un Mac pour le revendre (à perte) sans même l'avoir essayé ?




Cadeau du Père Noël


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2010)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> plutôt bizarre, c'est justement ce genre de détail qui incite à la méfiance...
> pourquoi un particulier achèterait un Mac pour le revendre (à perte) sans même l'avoir essayé ?


Ah ouiche !
(  j'avais pas fait gaffe à ce detail "emballé")

effectivementt ca change un peu, beaucoup même



boddy a dit:


> Cadeau du Père Noël


et les annulations d'achat  ( ou retour + avoir) , ca existe plus?

( oui je sais dans certains cas se débarasser d'un cadeau  c'est une faute de gout mais maintenant c'est passé dans les moeurs)
--
Et là on change d'angle
- pourquoi le gars n'a pas annulé l' achat ?
( un malin pondra un roman plausible)

- et SI histoire vraie, qu'est ce qui justifie une baisse de 400 euro  sur prix standard?


----------



## schwebb (28 Janvier 2010)

bou-cup a dit:


> Bon c'est vrai que si je démarre le Mac, qu'il tourne sous SL et que le "à propos de ce mac" est conforme j'aurai plus de raisons de m'inquiéter (où alors faut que je consulte) !



Pas besoin de consulter. 

Il y a quelques semaines, un collègue vient me voir («Tiens, toikadémac, regarde!»). Il avait un ultra-portable avec un système OS X dessus, qui semblait aussi vrai que l'original. 

En quelques regards et même en fouinant un peu, je défie quiconque n'a pas une habitude éprouvée des Mac de trouver la différence.

Bon, en approfondissant ça ne tient pas, bien sûr.

Enfin, tout ça pour dire que tu as raison d'être méfiant, pas la peine d'aller claquer des sous en consultations! 

À ta place, je chercherais dans le refurb, voire dans du neuf plus bas en gamme.


----------



## boddy (28 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et SI histoire vraie, qu'est ce qui justifie une baisse de 400 euro  sur prix standard?



Ben, imaginons...
Le Père Noël lui a apporté un MBP.
Dans un premier temps, le gars, il se demande quelle idée a bien pu lui prendre de lui apporter ça 
Puis, réfléchissant, il se dit : "Pinaise au prix qu'il vaut le machin, même si je lâche 400 &#8364; pour m'en débarrasser vite fait, je vais avoir un PC super extra performant et tous mes potes vont être verts de rage".
Super crédible mon histoire


----------



## schwebb (28 Janvier 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Super crédible mon histoire



Oui. 

Mais en l'absence de certitude, je m'abstiendrais quand même.


----------



## bou-cup (28 Janvier 2010)

Bon ça me rassure, vous êtes autant parano que moi 

Au final : rdv aujourd'hui pour voir ce MBP de plus prêt et effectivement le Mac n'a jamais été ouvert.

Le vendeur est un homme d'une quarantaine d'année, habillé comme un PDG dans une énorme BMW (ok ça veut rien dire mais quelque part ça rassure un peu).

J'ouvre le Mac, je vérifie tout bien de partout, je regarde la facture, elle correspond à ce que m'avais dit le revendeur et je me dis que quand même si c'est une copie Chinoise, c'est vachement, vachement bien fait.
La config correspond, la qualité de l'appareil correspond et même l'emballage est ultra soigné comme du vrai Apple alors j'ai arrêté ma parano maladive et je suis allez chercher l'argent (que j'avais mis dans deux enveloppes différentes dans ma voiture...) et j'ai conclus l'affaire.

Voilà, et pour l'explication du prix c'est indiqué sur la facture, c'était un achat groupé et il n'a payé que le HT soit 1504.

Me voilà donc heureux comme tout avec mon MBP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci pour tout vos conseils !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2010)

mouais
Donc en gros tu as , en tant qu'individu acheté un mac neuf  sans acquitter la TVA

( et le gars en avait un ou 10 ou 100, et  ce jour le fait qu'il  en en fut vraiment proprio ou vraiment mandaté pour la vente n'est pas prouvé, si ca se trouve il a pris ce mac emballé de maniere discrete et non detectée par le proprio  pour le moment  )

et en plus t'as payé cash!
t'aurais au moins dû payer par chèque
car alors l'encaissement laisse des traces, 
 je soupconne ce gars d'avoir précisement voulu eviter ca

J'espère que ce mac
- ne sera pas dans le futur  déclaré par un des acheteurs de l'achat groupé  comme ""manquant """égaré"" ou autres
- ne sera pas utilisé dans le cadre d'activité pro ( fiscalement ca pourrait  causer un souci)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

bou-cup a dit:


> je me dis que quand même si c'est une copie Chinoise, c'est vachement, vachement bien fait



Un macbook est toujours la copie chinoise d'un autre macbook.


----------



## dambo (29 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Un macbook est toujours la copie chinoise d'un autre macbook.


Trop facile, encore une fois 
Mais j'aime


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Trop facile, encore une fois
> Mais j'aime



Disons que j'ai peur que bou-cup s'imagine que son macbook pro sort d'une chaine de montage à Cupertino. Et qu'il ait un choc le jour où il lira ce qui est écrit en petit au dos de son macbook.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et qu'il ait un choc le jour où il lira ce qui est écrit en petit au dos de son macbook.


ou que "son" macbook n'est pas son macbook
(mais un objet appartenant légalement à quelqu'un d'autre, en ce cas c'est du recel)

je reste  dubitatif sur la légitimité du vendeur


----------



## polaroid62 (29 Janvier 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Pas besoin de consulter.
> 
> Il y a quelques semaines, un collègue vient me voir («Tiens, toikadémac, regarde!»). Il avait un ultra-portable avec un système OS X dessus, qui semblait aussi vrai que l'original.
> 
> ...



Ca doit se voir au niveau du clavier non ?


----------



## schwebb (29 Janvier 2010)

polaroid62 a dit:


> Ca doit se voir au niveau du clavier non ?



Ben oui, comme je le disais c'est un ultra-portable, donc pas un Mac du tout. 

Dans mon exemple c'est juste l'OS qui est imité.


----------



## Kalamytaz (30 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah ouiche !
> (  j'avais pas fait gaffe à ce detail "emballé")
> 
> effectivementt ca change un peu, beaucoup même
> ...



Si je comprend bien, la mariée est beaucoup trop belle....c'est plus que de la paranoïa.......


----------



## macarel (30 Janvier 2010)

Ici (dans le sud), en général il vaut mieux éviter les choses neuves encore emballée proposé par des gens ornés de chaines en or en grosse BMW pour de prix défiant toute chose 
L'avenue de la gare devant le "centre du monde" (eh oui, Perpignan) est un bon exemple pour l'apprentissage


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

tu veux dire qu' à la Gare de Perpignan des  gens ornés de chaines en or en grosse BMW  vendraient du  chocolat lanvin  d'origine douteuse pour des prix défiant toute chose ?

m'enfin....ce serait de la paranoïa

( enfin disons de la  _paranoïa-critique_ comme disait Avida Dollars , just'ment, un connaisseur , en toutes choses , de la Gare aux methodes d'arnaques)


----------



## macarel (30 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu veux dire qu' à la Gare de Perpignan des  gens ornés de chaines en or en grosse BMW  vendraient du  chocolat lanvin  d'origine douteuse pour des prix défiant toute chose ?
> 
> m'enfin....ce serait de la paranoïa
> 
> ( enfin disons de la  _paranoïa-critique_ comme disait Avida Dollars , juste'ment, un connaisseur , en toutes choses , de la Gare aux methodes d'arnaques)



Enfin, pour le Lanvin et d'autres marques de chocolat ce n'est pas sûr que les prix sont défiant toute chose (vers le haut peut-être), par contre pour les iPods, fax, répondeurs, chaines en or D) et autres appareils photo...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Pas besoin de consulter.
> 
> Il y a quelques semaines, un collègue vient me voir («Tiens, toikadémac, regarde!»). Il avait un ultra-portable avec un système OS X dessus, qui semblait aussi vrai que l'original.
> 
> ...












Peut être est-ce un Dell Adamo : comme celui-ci ou celui-là

A+


----------

